# Brand New RV Resort Destination in Dandridge, TN



## shortycampbell (Jan 31, 2014)

We were just coming back from Gatlinburg, TN heading home and seen a billboard for Anchor Down RV Resort in Dandridge, TN. We turned right to go check it out. What we found was the absolute awsomest RV Resort we have ever seen. The Resort hit the nail on the head when they said "breathtaking views of the Smoky Mountains" and it is on Douglas Lake, which is great because we bass fish!!! It is a brand new resort that opens March 17th, 2014. They are on facebook and you can check out their website.


----------



## Shorty (Jul 10, 2014)

I like it...stayed at another park up by the bridge...rented some Seadoos and had a had a blast...got it marked for this trip on the way back...thanks!!


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 15, 2014)

we have it on our calendar for this Oct


----------

